# How to drive long distances with rabbits



## MandyK (Feb 4, 2012)

In the next couple months, I will be moving to another province. The drive is 18 hours nonstop (flying is out of the question).

How should I travel with my rabbits for this long? Should they be in travel carriers, or should I leave their cages set up in the van? How crazy are they going to be if there is a ferret in the same vehicle? 

This is just such a long drive and I'm paranoid about the rabbits. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## mdith4him (Feb 4, 2012)

The longest drive our bunny has been on is 4 hours. We took his whole cage and just slide it into the back seat. For him, that made him seem much less stressed out than the times he has to ride in a carrier (for small trips to the vet and such).

Do you have to do all 18 hours in one go? Is there any possibility of breaking it up into two 9 hour drives? Being able to stop, let the bunny out and hop around a hotel room (carefully monitored, of course) might help. You will have to stop several times anyway, to let your bunnies drink and eat. If they're like my bunny, they won't eat or drive while the car is in motion.


----------



## MandyK (Feb 4, 2012)

I will have too many animals with me, I won't be able to sneak them into a hotel. I did consider that at first though.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Feb 4, 2012)

Moving out west?

My boy does 2-3 hour drives fine.. really not sure about 18 straight. Doesn't sound good.


----------



## mdith4him (Feb 4, 2012)

I wasn't suggesting sneaking animals into a hotel--that could get you in big trouble! No, I meant search out a hotel ahead of time that allows pets to stay in the rooms, too. I'm not sure what Canadian hotel policies are like, but in the US, there are some hotels that allow animals. I had a friend who traveled with a rabbit, two cats, and a dog and they found a place that allowed all the animals in their room!


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 4, 2012)

I assume there will be 2 people, to take turns driving. So maybe the person not driving at the time can sit back with the animals & monitor their condition. And could you stop & stay at a campground, or at least stop for a couple hours from time to time, by the side of the road.

I don't know if this site of pet-friendly hotels includes those in Canada as well as the US, but give it a try: petswelcone.com. If not, do an online search.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 4, 2012)

I rented a big van, had everybody in their hutch, and drove straight thru--12 hours. Everyone was fine, but, the driver was very tired.


----------



## qtipthebun (Feb 4, 2012)

Qtip has done 6.5 hours in her cage in the back floor seat of my truck. I replaced out the water bottle with a deep bowl (less mess...I live down dirt roads and the shakiness makes the water bottle drip badly) and after the first hour or two, she realized that she may as well eat, and grazed on some hay for the remainder of the drive. She doesn't like to eat so much on the long drive, but she'll do it if she gets hungry.
I also had a bird with me that trip (front seat). She was mildly annoyed with him trying to whistle along to the radio...I couldn't put on classical for her because the bird would have driven me mad with his funny violin noises, but other than the annoying sounds, she didn't mind the other animal. I think I would try to find a pet friendly hotel for a drive that long, though. Or a friend's house which is on the way who tolerates your crew!


----------



## mrbunny (Feb 4, 2012)

They are going to be really crazy about the ferret in the vehicle! Just the smell of ferrets on my clothes after I visit my friends' house (she has four ferrets) drives my buns wild. My buns become very aggressive. They will thump, bite, and lounge at you. I have since learned to change my clothes immediately when I have to go on ferret-watching duty. 

How are your rabbits generally with car rides? One of my rabbits don't mind so much and will eat, drink, and pee/poop for 1-2hr car rides. 

Does it have to be 18hrs straight? I would suggest that you guys stop every four hours if you can to make sure everyone is eating and drinking. Maybe stop at gas stops?


----------



## MandyK (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone. 

We will definitely be stopping for (human) bathroom breaks, maybe 20 minute breaks every 3 hours. I meant "nonstop" as in "not sleeping at a hotel". I will look for pet friendly hotels, but we will have quite a few animals with us, I can't imagine any hotel letting us stay there. We will have two drivers and we'll take turns driving, but it's still an 18 hour trip.

The ferret lives at our house, in his own room. So the rabbits are used to the smell on our clothes and through the door. I'm just not sure how they'll react being in the same car as him.

One of the rabbits travels in the car all the time and has no problem. The other has never been in a car, and he is incredibly skiddish. I plan on keeping everyone in their cages instead of a travel carrier (we have a huge 12-seater van), but I'm still worried.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 4, 2012)

It really depends on the rabbit. We've taken Gus on a couple trips with us. The longest was a 9 hour drive. I always put him in a carrier because I feel it's safer (less chance of sliding around or being thrown against the bars if you have to brake suddenly) and because I think he gets less stressed in an enclosed space versus an open cage. Plus his cage is huge and would never fit in the care anyway.  We stopped about every 2-3 hours and let him out for a hop and offered him some water and food. But he didn't eat or drink (or pee or poop) until about an hour after we got to our destination. For that reason, I don't think I'd take him on a trip much longer than that. I'd worry too much about his digestive system getting thrown off.

So, like I said, it really depends on the rabbit. If your bunnies are okay with car rides and will eat and drink and potty while the vehicle is moving or when you stop for bathroom breaks, then they'll probably be fine.

Otherwise, I suggest, like everyone else above, looking into pet-friendly hotels. I don't think it would hurt to call a few just to see what they say.

Oh, a couple things to consider: Make sure they don't sit in direct sunlight or a draft from the air conditioning. Both can stress them. Also, we've found with Gus that he prefers to face the back of a seat versus out a window. I think the scenery flashing by stresses him.

Hope that helps!

Good luck with your move!

Rue


----------



## mrbunny (Feb 5, 2012)

Not sure if I was lucky, but I've stayed at a Best Western with six rabbits and two dogs before. Maybe try a B&B place. They are usually pretty accommodating. 

As for ferret, maybe place a towel/cover on top of his cage/carrier to minimize the smell?

As funnybunnymummy pointed out, carriers may be a better idea since it's safer. Bunnies generally feel safer and more secure in dark and enclosed spaces (so predators cannot get them), so the extra room provided from a cage may not necessarily provide extra comfort. 

Also, you may already know this, but just in case, you may want to keep some old towels/blankets/covers and litter from your buns. Familiar smells will help them adjust to new environments much faster and help with the move. I would probably keep with them in the car ride rather than providing fresh towels. 

Good luck and keep us posted because I'll be making the same move across the country in 2 years.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 5, 2012)

Just brought a young kit home after 6 hours in a car, non-stop. He was in his carrier and secured on the back seat. He had water and pellets, but really wasn't interested in them. He peed and pooped but was dry when we took him out. 

No stress at all. And this morning, like it never happened. 

Wishing you luck with your long drive and move. Moving is stressful enough, but I know you are concerned with stressing your animals. You are a good bunny parent. 

K


----------



## MandyK (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks again for more replies! I feel better knowing others have taken their bunnies on long drives too.

I was thinking that carriers might be more safe as well, but I feel bad keeping them cramped in such a small area for 18 hours. I want to let them out in the van to stretch their legs, but I'll have so many boxes, there won't be any room. Isn't 18 hours too long for a travel carrier? They're so small. 

As for the move, it's definitely stressful - even moreso because my husband is in the army and I have to pack and move everything by myself!  But my animals are my biggest concern. Hopefully they won't mind. I think as long as they can see each other, they'll be okay.


----------



## patches2593 (Feb 5, 2012)

also does ur rabbit at home interact with ur ferret? cuz in the wild, ferrets hunt rabbits for a living. i have a ferret and a rabbbit and my rabbit freaks out whenever the feret were to be near him or the smell of him.


----------



## MandyK (Feb 5, 2012)

No, definitely not. They've never been in contact with each other, but the rabbits can smell him.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 5, 2012)

18 hours is a long time in a carrier. Is there any way you can stop and just take them out and hold them. Give them reassurance that they will not be stuck in that carrier forever? I know you can't let them run but at least for a few minutes they will be out and will be reassured by you. 

Sorry you are doing this on your own. Thank you for your sacrifice for our Country. Thank your Husband for his Service to our Country as well. My husband and I are truly grateful. 

K 

I looked at where you are actually from, I should say thank you and your husband for being an ally to the United States. Our politicians don't seem to get that message across very well, but the people here, my husband and I, do appreciate the friendship from our neighbors in Canada. 

K


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 5, 2012)

I second that, Karen.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 5, 2012)

Do you have an x-pen or something similar you can bring? You can then take breaks of maybe 1/2 an hour or so every few hours (3-4 hours if you can) and set up then pen to let them out. They can run around a bit. I would bring a tarp and blanket to put down to avoid them being on the grass, gravel which could have chemicals or other stuff you don't want them in contact with. The pen should be tall enough they won't try to jump out easily. This can be a good time to give them some food and water as well. I put hay in a tissue box so it isn't wasted when you only need a little bit. 
You could use a cage instead of the pen, but a cage would be hard to set up quickly or would take up a bunch of space in the car. 
You can also work on harness training them (both the rabbit and ferret). This can make it easier to get them out for a bit of exercise or at least some extra security in the pen so they can't escape. Make sure the harness is fitted right and they are used to it so they don't freak out. A tag with your phone number is also good just in case.

Use a bigger carrier, the Petmate medium size is good for a bonded pair where the rabbits are not too big. The large size would be good if they are bigger rabbits. The bigger size could be good for a long trip to give them some more space to move around. Try to find a used one as it is cheaper than a new one, if it is bigger that what you would want otherwise, you can sell it when you get there. You can also put a small litter box in the carrier as well if needed. 
Since it is a long trip, take extra towels or whatever for the carriers. I would line the bottom with newspaper, then use an absorbent cloth (like the shamwow kind of thing), then a fleece blanket (you can find them at Dollarama or other dollar stores). Get 2 so you can change the bedding about 1/2 way. Also take a bag for the dirty stuff as it does smell. 

If you did want to stay in a hotel, look for one that will take pets. A motel can be good as you can easily get them out of the car and into the room. Say you have a pet and if they ask you can say it is a cat since they would travel in a carrier and not make noise. Make sure to lay down something waterproof under a pen and clean up after yourself. If you want to let them run around, use the bathroom as it is easy to clean. Take your own cleaning supplies (paper towel, vinegar spray, small vacuum etc). It is easy enough to find hotels that allow pets. I have stayed in a hotel with 6 rabbits and didn't have a problem and I know people who have had more. 

You can try putting something solid between the rabbits and ferret. You can't help the smell when they are in the same vehicle, but you can keep them from seeing each other.


----------



## lapaki (Feb 6, 2012)

My bunny is NOT happy in a carrier, even for short trips. He does not "feel comfortable" in the small space. He actually gets quite pissed at me when I take him somewhere in his carrier.

Funny thing is, when I just leave it on the floor, he'll go into it on his own, although he never stays in there for long (never sleeps in it). And if I try and get him to go in, he'll run around and thump in protest.

I suppose that varies from rabbit to rabbit, but the Zoomer likes lots of room (he's a free roaming house bunny).

I've actually been considering getting a larger carrier, or building something out of NIC panels so he won't get so mad, but I don't have a very big car. Hmmm... I suppose I could fold the back seats down and put him in the rear cargo area...?

Anyway, the point is, for my bunn at least, a carrier would not be an option. I'd definitely need something larger.


----------



## LaylaLop (Feb 7, 2012)

I may soon be traveling cross country with my two rabbits (and dog). But my drive may be double yours. I was thinking of buying a medium-large dog kennel (about 3 ft by 2 ft) and setting it up with a litterbox, hay rack, food bowl, and hiding box to keep them comfortable like a mini cage, and bring along an xpen for running around breaks every 3-4 hours. I've only ever had them in the car for 6-7 hours straight and both ate hay and peed/pooped like normal. They didn't have interest in their water until I stopped, but they were still behaving normally otherwise and did drink when I stopped and offered it to them.


----------



## LaylaLop (Feb 7, 2012)

Mandy, I found this list of tips and hope it helps you as well.

http://www.ehow.com/how_2362269_take-road-trip-pet-rabbit.html

Apples/carrots can provide moisture in a non spillable form when driving between water offerings. It's what I did whenever I had to deliver gerbils on 2-6 hour drives so they had some form of moisture.


----------



## mybunnyfurgus (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Mandy,

Please keep me posted on how your travel works out. I too have a husband in the military (US) and we will be moving from Wisconsin to California with our rabbit at the end of May. We've only had our bunny for about a year and a half and he's never been on a long road trip, at least not with us. My plan is to load his cage up in our car and go. We have found pet friendly hotels on our route so we have planned stops. Most of the pet friendly hotels that we will be staying at will even waive the pet deposit because he is caged. 

Thanks to everyone else who posted with all of the helpful tips!


----------



## Flirtycuddle (Feb 25, 2012)

I just actually did 25 hour drive cross country here in the US 2 weeks ago. My rabbit was definatly ticked off by the time we got to our destination since I did have to keep him in the pet carrier most of the time. We only stayed at one hotel and that night he had run of the bathroom just refused to get out of his carrier. Stayed with a friend on the way down too and due to having a puppy pitbull he was stuck in the cage too. I offered carrorts/apples while stuck in the car and left the water till we stopped for a few mins. (Had a 5 and 7 yr old with so lots of breaks lol) All in all he was fine once we were home and I got his cage re-set up due to moving. His litter box was used every time I stopped and cleared it too so he really showed no signs of issues due to being cramped in his pet carier.


----------



## candykittten (Feb 25, 2012)

I think the best way would to put them together in one of those small animal cages they sell for rabbits at the petstore. The 2ft by 3ft ones with the closed bottom. Leave down hay, water and toys, and wrap the cage so they can't see out


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 25, 2012)

Just be aware if you cover the cage, to allow for ventilation. Especially if it's warm in the car/the sun is shining in.

Hope that helps!

Rue

P.S. Love the glowbunny in your profile.


----------



## hokankai (Feb 29, 2012)

This April I will be making my first trip with a rabbit as well, but I am a seasoned pet transporter...LOL. I've transported two rats, a crested gecko, and a betta fish in between WA and UT all at once in the middle of the winter and everyone made it safe and sound. 

For me I made a transport cage for my rats, which will be used for the rabbit this time and the rats will go in a rat-proofed cat carrier. I provide food and fruits/veggies heavy in water content and provide a bowl of water at rest stops. That's what I plan to do for Theodore.

Here's the transport cage I made. It works GREAT and was extremely cheap. It's about 1.5'x3'


----------



## deaners (Feb 29, 2012)

Many years ago we travelled 3 days with our rabbit in our car. We did at least one 18 hour day. About 6 months later we made the return trip home. (We went from Alberta to Tennessee for a family illness.) Our bun Munches did really well on the way down (February). We got a small/medium dog crate and set it up like a cage with her food, water, litterbox etc. 
We were able stay at pet friendly hotels to let her out at night, but she was pretty scared of all the smells. We kept her in the bathrooms over night to let her stretch her legs. 
The way home she didn't do as well (it was June). She seemed to be a little car sick as she didn't want to eat much and kept her head buried under the wet newspaper where her water bottle was dripping. 
Once she got home she was fine and returned to her normal self. I think the cooler weather of the February drive made it more tolerable for her.


----------



## mrbunny (Feb 29, 2012)

Hokankai, that looks great! 

Is that a large storage container with chicken wire (plus tape and zip ties)? How did you add the shelf in there?


----------



## MandyK (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. I feel better now, knowing others have done it.

Is it a bad idea to keep them in their regular-sized cages? I worry about the eating/drinking/pooping situation if they were in travel carriers, and I'm thinking they will do none of the above unless they are in their normal cages.


----------



## LaylaLop (Feb 29, 2012)

My bf and I will probably be doing a 40+ hour drive this summer and I will be using an airline dog kennel to keep them both in so they can have a litterbox, hay, and water available. I'm going to put down pee-pads made for puppies and probably cover it with hay/cardboard. I feel the carrier gives them ventilation without allowing there to be too much viewing of surroundings/my dog who will also be in the car but not in a kennel. And I know a dog kennel is typically dog proof, whereas I wouldn't trust a cheap rabbit cage to be as secure. I'll be bringing along an exercise pen, which can be used for them to stretch their legs when staying overnight at places, or to even keep my dog contained away from the rabbits' carrier if have to leave them in the hotel, etc. when going to eat or something. I've also seen where some people make carrier-size cages out of NIC cubes with a storage bin or coroplast bottom.


----------



## hokankai (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah it's a storage container from Walmart and 1/2" hardware cloth. The shelf was actually a total fluke. It's a plastic lid that was in the garage while I was building the cage and just happened to fit perfectly. It was more for the rats, but Theodore likes to hide under it. I'm sure a little cardboard box would have the same effect


----------



## deaners (Mar 1, 2012)

If you have room for their regular-sized cages I would take them in those. The more room the better. Maybe just make sure they have a towel or something grippy on the bottom of the cage so they don't slip around especially if you have to brake hard.

This is similiar to what we used:


----------



## MandyK (Mar 1, 2012)

Deaners, I will be using a dog cage similar to that for our Flemish Giant (actually, I think I'm using the exact one you posted). 
We have a big van so everyone's cages should fit, I just worry about the safety aspect. I've been told that it's safer to keep them in a carrier than a cage. Is that true?


----------



## hokankai (Mar 2, 2012)

That's true for other animals and I'm sure it's true for rabbits. It's because the likelihood of being jostled and slammed against the sides of the cage is decreased when they're in a carrier.

Edit: they should still be able to sit, lay down, and turn around comfortably in the carrier though


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 2, 2012)

*hokankai wrote: *


> That's true for other animals and I'm sure it's true for rabbits. It's because the likelihood of being jostled and slammed against the sides of the cage is decreased when they're in a carrier.
> 
> Edit: they should still be able to sit, lay down, and turn around comfortably in the carrier though


:yeahthat:

Bunnies are fragile and need a sense of security. A firm place to sit, lay and rest. 

K


----------



## mybunnyfurgus (Jun 3, 2012)

Well, we are currently on our 3rd day of traveling in the car (have 2 more days to go) with Lord Furgus. He seems to be tolerating it fairly well. We are averaging 8 - 10 hours on the road. Have his regular night cage wedged in the back seat. He does not seem to eat or drink his usual stuff in there, but I have been offering him some apple and a grape or two throughout the day and he will eat those. When we stop for the night we schlep the cage in along with his accessories and he gets some quality floor time in the hotel room. He eats and drinks and perks up after he realizes he is settled in for the night. Have been staying in Candlewood Suites and Staybridge Suites - both allow pets (Candlewood charged us an extra $10 for the night and Staybridge waived the fee because he's caged). Unfortunately, in the car he has not been using his litterbox, but going peepee in a different corner, so I have to clean that up every night. He does go back to using the litterbox at night in the hotel though.

Here is his night cage that fits well in my back seat.

http://www.superpetusa.com/product-list/habitat-defined-rabbit-habitat.htm#


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 4, 2012)

We only had a ten hour drive, bu I rented a van so we could keep them in their hutches.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm glad to hear that things are going pretty well. Thanks for letting us know that, & listing where rabbits are allowed.


----------



## MiserySmith (Jun 7, 2012)

Glad the drive is going well so far. I just drove from Nova Scotia to Ottawa, Ontario with 2 cats, my bunny and 2 rats as well as my fiance with my mother driving.
It was very cramped but the animals were great, the rabbit was actually the best of them all. They were still in travel mode when we finally got here for another day or so, but then they realized they were home and there was no issues


----------



## mybunnyfurgus (Jun 7, 2012)

Arrived in California a couple of days ago. The trip went better than I expected. Lord Furgus is finally out of the car and happy as can be. Had no issues to speak of.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 7, 2012)

*mybunnyfurgus wrote: *


> Arrived in California a couple of days ago. The trip went better than I expected. Lord Furgus is finally out of the car and happy as can be. Had no issues to speak of.


Glad to hear you arrived safely to your destination and that Lord Furgus had an easy trip with no issues. Glad to see he's now happy as can be. 

K


----------



## deaners (Jun 13, 2012)

So happy to hear your bun did well with the travels.


----------



## Percy&I (Jun 13, 2012)

I've done a 9 hour drive with our bun. We put his cage in the back seat, and he did just fine!


----------

